
An introduction to medieval cities and cloud security - wolframhempel
https://arcentry.com/blog/an-introduction-to-medieval-cities-and-cloud-security/
======
yjftsjthsd-h
This is indeed an excellent description of one security model. I would,
however, add a note to the reader that there has been some discussion over the
last few years about whether it's actually safe to have an inner trusted zone,
or whether every single house has to be completely defended to the point where
a compromise of the outer wall is almost a non-event. (Google's BeyondCorp
being the best known example)

~~~
trevyn
Note that there is still the concept of "inner trusted zones" with something
like BeyondCorp, the difference being that access to the zones is controlled
by credential via an Access Proxy rather than by network topology.

Of note, individual servers do NOT need to be individually fully defended,
they are protected by a firewall which only allows the Access Proxy.

------
mistrial9
quick search shows this Peter Norvig blog

[http://norvig.com/carcassonne.html](http://norvig.com/carcassonne.html)

fun

------
atljen
I love these types of articles, great work!

